# Air Con savvy?



## Maternitynurse (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi
I am living in a studio in an old building for a month whilst looking for somewhere a little more suitable and its really humid, nothing dries out. I don't really want to start buying a dehumidifier just for four weeks so can anyone tell me if leaving air con on is a way of drying out the room? Sounds daft but i would rather cover up and be dry than have damp clothes and bedding. i have tried the Japan Home type of boxes with stuff in them but they only last a day or two and the room is still as damp.

Thanks folks for ny replies....I would love to have a fairly dry Christmas!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I dont think aircon would work you would need a humidifier to dry out a room but it might be worth a try? Buckets of salt will also help draw moisture from the air.

Good luck please let us know how you got on with running the air con, it would be good to see if it works.

Maiden


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Maternitynurse said:


> Hi
> I am living in a studio in an old building for a month whilst looking for somewhere a little more suitable and its really humid, nothing dries out. I don't really want to start buying a dehumidifier just for four weeks so can anyone tell me if leaving air con on is a way of drying out the room? Sounds daft but i would rather cover up and be dry than have damp clothes and bedding. i have tried the Japan Home type of boxes with stuff in them but they only last a day or two and the room is still as damp.
> 
> Thanks folks for ny replies....I would love to have a fairly dry Christmas!!


The JHS pots do work, but you need a lot of them. Running aircon works indoors,but outside, you can't escape it.


----------



## Golo (Apr 15, 2011)

My aircon has a dehumidifier setting, is there an icon on your remote that looks like a drop of water? this could be the settting you want, without knowing what type of AC you have.


----------



## Maternitynurse (Nov 14, 2011)

Golo said:


> My aircon has a dehumidifier setting, is there an icon on your remote that looks like a drop of water? this could be the settting you want, without knowing what type of AC you have.


Hi, thanks for that but sadly there is no drop of water sign on the remote control as I think it is rather ancient but it does have a 'dry' setting so I shall give that a go for the next few days. I have been running the air con on 21 though and this seems to help a little with air circulation. Not long now before i move to somewhere dry (hopefully) so i shall just be patient. 

Thanks for the suggestions and advise, much appreciated.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Hong Kong is dry now and cold.


----------



## Golo (Apr 15, 2011)

JWilliamson said:


> Hong Kong is dry now and cold.


In that case I will shut my door and turn off the AC, I wondered why it was costing so much, I didn't realise it had such a good effect ;¬)


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Costing? I think electricity is expensive in Hong Kong and there are no insolation it looks like a jail cell with only concrete walls. I wonder if I can get insolation?


----------

